# Teacher accidentally gives out sex tape to her 5th grade students



## MueTai (Jul 2, 2009)

> *Teacher Gives Sex Tape To 5th Graders On DVD*
> 
> ELK GROVE, Calif (CBS13) ― A local teacher accidentally put pornography into a DVD that was meant to be filled with school memories from the past year, and nobody caught the error until after it was sent home, shocking parents and students alike.
> 
> ...



Sauce & video: This is pretty damn horrible though.

All I can say is lol.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jul 2, 2009)

Birds and bees? Talking about sex? At fifth grade they should know that.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 2, 2009)

Why are all these teachers getting caught. They lack a low profile.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jul 2, 2009)

Why don't these kids know everything? They're in 5th grade already 

She could possibly be hot from what I can see in the video. Kind of an asshole move to sell the whole thing to the press, though


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 2, 2009)

I really don't understand how mix ups like this happen.  If you make a sex tape keep track of it, and pay attention to what you're doing before you make a tape to send out to people.


----------



## Bender (Jul 2, 2009)

They taught us about sex in the 5th grade and boobs too 

I don't see what the problem is  

Also lol @ this

It reminds me of the Family Guy episode when he accidentally shows the tape of him "doing his wife" and then says "oops, that's not the lesson that's a sex tape I made with my wife and no one wants to see that..."

"so..wait did I see a hand oh nope.."

"Okay, so the lesson look can I please show this tape of me doing my wife.."


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 2, 2009)

Still wonder why shit like this didn't happen when I was in school.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't really understand how there was such a mix-up either. D: Even if you are too embarassed to lable it properly wouldn't you put it some place private/different from the other media? Wonder if she will transfer out of the state to teach still since it isn't like she can stay in the same school or even region.


> "We were up till midnight doing the 'birds and the bees,'" he added.


Lol...that was unfortunately worded.


----------



## Fran (Jul 2, 2009)

I swear this isn't it the first time it happened. Teacher's prolly friggin' trolling.


----------



## Podman (Jul 2, 2009)

I had a incident like this once. Exept it wasn't a teacher, it was a clown, and to the best of my, and the following police investigation's knowledge, it wasn't recorded on tape.


----------



## Altron (Jul 2, 2009)

> "My son's reaction was, 'Dad, is that Ms. Defanti?'"




Damn where the hell were all these teachers back when i was in school


----------



## Ippy (Jul 2, 2009)

_"Maybe offer some sort of counseling for my children, ask me how my children are doing," he said. "I want somebody to ask me the kind of questions my kids are asking me."_

Oh please... those kids are fapping to that DVD as I type this post...


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Jul 2, 2009)

Call me skeptical, but how in the world do these mix-ups occur? If she were so worried, it seems she wouldn't handle tapes with that subject matter lightheartedly.

Fifth-grade was the year of the "Michael-Linda Program" [as they called it here], when we had that puberty talk that no one blinked an eye for.


----------



## Garfield (Jul 2, 2009)

accidentally? hehe

_Someone_ was dissatisfied with her paycut


----------



## Mish (Jul 2, 2009)

This is quite similar to the Jonas brothers tape swap story, anyway whats wrong with it?
I was taught sex education at that age.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 2, 2009)

AND CAN YOU FEEL THE LOVE TONIGHT ....


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 2, 2009)

Now Im not smarter than a 5th grader


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 2, 2009)

Too bad none of my teachers never did that 

On the bright side they're were all ugly and over 40 so in hindsight it was a good thing


----------



## kingofthapirates (Jul 2, 2009)

ha! i wish a hot teacher at my high school would do that


----------



## MyBitchSasuke (Jul 2, 2009)

The kids will enjoy it, no need to worry... And they already no the pornstar, fantastic.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 2, 2009)

this sounds SO familiar, but i cant put my finger on it...


----------



## Red (Jul 2, 2009)

She should just quit.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Jul 2, 2009)

Was this teacher hot? Perhaps this tape will make the internetz?


----------



## yes (Jul 2, 2009)

5th graders should already know about sex, aren't they like 10 or something?


----------



## Rememberance (Jul 3, 2009)

I wanna see this... smex tape :3

I can imagine the father

Rob: Son, go to your room

Son: Why dad?

Rob: Go now, or no McDonald's tomorrow.

Son: Ok....

Rob: +ok good...now that he is gone..+ *fap fap fap fap*


----------



## Uli (Jul 3, 2009)

Tleilaxu said:


> Was this teacher hot? Perhaps this tape will make the internetz?



Check it out yourself.
Do you see your pairing going anywhere? [Spoilers]

It's censored.


----------



## Munak (Jul 3, 2009)

Accidentally


----------



## Blanche (Jul 3, 2009)

lol it's always so funny when sex tapes become public

must be horribly embarassing;


----------



## krome (Jul 3, 2009)

.


----------



## Lyokha (Jul 3, 2009)

Where were these kinds of incidents when I was in grade school.....


----------



## Elias (Jul 3, 2009)

I had to work hard for my porn, these kids have things made.


----------



## ScaryRei (Jul 3, 2009)

Wow, talk about a major screw-up.  I feel kinda bad for this teacher, even though it was incredibly stupid on her part not to check the DVD _before_ she gave it to her students.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 3, 2009)

Uli said:


> Check it out yourself.
> Tsunderes <3
> 
> It's censored.



Is she hot I have more important porn to DL I don wanna watch it now

because if she doesnt get fired this tape my not be so bad


----------



## xpeed (Jul 3, 2009)

I knew about vagina since 1st grade......what is the education system coming to?


----------



## kayanathera (Jul 3, 2009)

Im utterly disgusted by this.are these shamelessly amateur really trying to banckrupt porn industry?isnt enough not the financial sector is full of amateurs, now their are trying to fuck up other industries?


----------



## SakuraUchiha09 (Jul 3, 2009)

This sounds like something that happenen here in Portugal.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 3, 2009)

Where's the sex tape?



> "Maybe offer some sort of counseling for my children, ask me how my children are doing," he said. "I want somebody to ask me the kind of questions my kids are asking me."



Fucking lazy ass parent. Learn to take care of your own children.


----------



## Peter (Jul 3, 2009)

Don't they teach sex-ed in 5th grade?  

This reminds me of a certain news story a while back.


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Jul 3, 2009)

How can this be an accident? She should be fired 

What's next. Teacher accidentally landed on students d*ck?


----------



## God Movement (Jul 3, 2009)

What lucky children, porn free of charge...


----------



## Tleilaxu (Jul 3, 2009)

Judginhjg from the pixles this teacher appears to have a nice set, but othere than that I cant tell....


----------



## Daron (Jul 3, 2009)

I couldn't find the picture or whatever.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 3, 2009)

Another case of, "How the Hell did that happen?" news. I feel bad for the teacher because she's probably not a bad, conceited person, just a subject to her carnal desires. Aren't we all.

I can just imagine the look on her face when she first heard the news.


----------



## Kagemizu (Jul 3, 2009)

I am deprived of a decent education apparently. I am so glad my ceramics teacher is still hot. I think she is what 39. Oh yeah TILF HUNTING Season


----------



## ZeroBlack (Jul 3, 2009)

Lmao, what a bad mixup for that teacher. However, she does seem like a good woman so hope she doesn't lose her job.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jul 3, 2009)

We learned about sex when we were in 5th grade. -_-; And we see those kind of sex on television everyday. 

But, still. Must be very embarrassing for the teacher.


----------



## Henry III (Jul 3, 2009)

lol accidentally

Lucky kids


----------



## dummy plug (Jul 3, 2009)

whoa, so its her own private DVD turned into media mainstream?


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh....how embarrassing.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 3, 2009)

Wow. I feel bad for the teacher and everyone involved.

I guess that's why it's best to not make sex tapes to begin with.


----------



## Yammy (Jul 3, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Wow. I feel bad for the teacher and everyone involved.
> 
> I guess that's why it's best to not make sex tapes to begin with.



or upload nude photos of yourself


----------



## Euraj (Jul 3, 2009)

Poor thing.

Should've learned how to keep her stuff separated.


----------



## Mintaka (Jul 3, 2009)

Thats why one keeps private videos in a private place.


----------



## Legend (Jul 3, 2009)

We were taught about that in 3rd grade.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 3, 2009)

Snot nosed kids have all the luck these days .


----------



## Vanity (Jul 3, 2009)

Yammy said:


> or upload nude photos of yourself



Well that's less likely to end up on some DVD that you'll accidently end up giving to someone.

I guess it's always best to review a DVD before giving it out.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 3, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Well that's less likely to end up on some DVD that you'll accidently end up giving to someone.
> 
> I guess it's always best to review a DVD before giving it out.



I bet this one is 5 star rated by the kids


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 3, 2009)

Lucky kids, etc.


----------



## Sparrow (Jul 3, 2009)

If things like this would have happened when I was in school, I probably would have been present a lot more often.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 3, 2009)

None of the links go to the video. Where the fuck is it?

EDIT: Nevermind. I'm mad slow.


----------



## Sky is Over (Jul 4, 2009)

I feel a bit of pity for the teacher; not only has this embarassed her greatly and may have ramifications for her love life, but she might be blacklisted for this type of mishap, my condolences...


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 4, 2009)

These kids probably already enjoy violent video games and television shows.

I can not, for the life of me, figure out why this culture considers a little sex to be worse than violence on the psyche of a child.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 4, 2009)

Teacher gives sex video to 5th grades. Seriously. How awesome is that?


----------



## Mαri (Jul 4, 2009)

This is why, when Santa makes his list, he checks it twice


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 4, 2009)

Kinky, lulz. I wish some of mine had done that.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 4, 2009)

Please tell me the full un-edited video of this has been posted in the bathhouse 


Unless of course she's super old!


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 4, 2009)

Enclave said:


> Please tell me the full un-edited video of this has been posted in the bathhouse
> 
> 
> Unless of course she's super old!



She's probably old enough to have pubes, so you bathhouse guys wouldn't find her fap worthy.


----------



## saprobe (Jul 4, 2009)

> "It's felony stupid, but it's not a crime," said defense expert Ken Rosenfeld.


That pretty much sums it up for me.

Oh, and "ha ha."


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 4, 2009)

Pics.


----------



## Antlion6 (Jul 5, 2009)

I fail to see the issue in this article. Tis full of win.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 5, 2009)

Quite the afterschool project.


----------



## Ral (Jul 5, 2009)

*When I saw that on the news it made me laugh a bit but I felt sorry for her.*


----------



## Frieza (Jul 5, 2009)

It is a shame, because she might lose her job. Everyone would want a teacher like that.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jul 5, 2009)

:rotf


fucking awesome shit right thar!


----------



## Migooki (Jul 5, 2009)

hahhaha this is awesome


----------



## Enclave (Jul 5, 2009)

Pilaf said:


> She's probably old enough to have pubes, so you bathhouse guys wouldn't find her fap worthy.



Don't paint us all with the same brush thank you.  I have absolutely no interest in young women.  Hell, I don't even generally find myself attracted to women as young as 20.


----------



## Valtieri (Jul 5, 2009)

Accident my arse.

She clearly just wanted to give them her very own sex ed lesson.


----------



## Cirus (Jul 5, 2009)

Well its good that she is not going to lose her job and all, but still the question needs to be asked "What does the teacher look like?"

Also if it was a male teacher that released the tape by accident then he would be fired in an instant.


----------



## Takagou (Jul 5, 2009)

"Ask me if my kids are ok, get them counseling."

They watched 10 seconds of (most likely) out of focus sex, not the tape from the Ring


----------



## Nic (Jul 5, 2009)

shoot I really feel bad for her.  Why didn't she check to make sure that she was giving away the right tape?


----------



## Tomasso (Jul 5, 2009)

I bet she did that on purpose.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jul 5, 2009)

idk it seems it was done on purpose but idk.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jul 5, 2009)

GODDAMMIT CAN'T FIND VIDEO!


----------



## Eternal Pein (Jul 5, 2009)

Why cant my teachers look like this


----------



## Kairi (Jul 5, 2009)

Holy shit this is amazing.


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 5, 2009)

Poor parents, how do they explain this to the kids.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jul 6, 2009)

Kids, this is how you make babies!


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jul 6, 2009)

I thought they taught sex by 4th  grade.


----------



## narutofanatic87 (Jul 9, 2009)

i just messed up to show a sex tape to 5 year olds


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 9, 2009)

The best part of this, when I heard it some of the parents were complaining they needed to get therapy for their kids...

Therapy, really? 

I mean what if they had walked in on the parents, would they need therapy then? That's far worse than seeing some random fuckers get horizontal.


----------



## xiaojiang (Jul 10, 2009)

....LOL...


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Jul 10, 2009)

Thats what I call Education 

I wish I got a tape like that in the mail


----------



## Frostman (Jul 10, 2009)

Nothing warms my heart like a father and son spending time together, even if its watching porn. I wonder how many copies she got back.


----------



## Merv The Perv (Jul 10, 2009)

For once, I wish I was ten.


----------



## Marmite. (Jul 11, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2JRz8kzmZY[/YOUTUBE]

There you go Wolfarus.


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 11, 2009)

HS!!


----------



## Maximo (Jul 11, 2009)

What a tragedy ... NOT  ! Its fucking hilarious, shes the best teachor. 

Finaly teaching something important. Anyway, I bet some of the kids already knew what is sex, kids like that can have sex as well - it happens a lot. The age when people first experience sex is drastically decreasing up to 10-13 years !!!

So, anyone has the tape  ?


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jul 12, 2009)

that is what we call bad luck


----------

